
Ask HN: What mistakes do people make when deciding their next company? - itsmefaz
Apart from the usual stuff like salary, technology which other things do I have to keep in mind when deciding when selecting the next company I&#x27;d like to join.<p>And what mistakes do you see people&#x2F;yourself make when taking that decision?
======
clintonb
Pick good people to work with. No amount of money will make you happy if you
hate the people you work with for 8+ hours a day.

Make sure the company is doing something you like, if not love. Again, money
won’t make up for a company doing something with which you disagree.

What can the company teach you? What can you teach them? Learning is important
in our field. If no one is really learning anything, you might get bored
quickly.

